# Dialog - "Ja" / "Nein" abfangen



## Ikaragua (8. Jun 2008)

Hallo.

Ich möchte, sobald man eine Schaltfläche drückt, einen Bestätigungsdialog sich öffnen lassen und je nach Antwort ("Ja" oder "Nein") auf diesen, bestimmte Ereignisse ausführen lassen.

Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich kenne einen Dialog erscheinen zu lassen, ist über JOptionPane. Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, hier eine Art ActionListener einbauen zu können.

Ist es aber vielleicht doch möglich, oder wenn nicht, wie dann?

Vielen Dank an alle Helfer!


----------



## Gast (8. Jun 2008)

Du kannst einen JDialog verwenden und den modal setzen. 


```
public class MyJDialog extends JDialog{
   public MyJDialog(){
      this.setModal(true);
      // fuege buttons, actionlistener usw. hinzu   
   }
}[code]
```


----------



## Gast (8. Jun 2008)

Du kannst einen JDialog verwenden und den modal setzen. 


```
public class MyJDialog extends JDialog{
   public MyJDialog(){
      this.setModal(true);
      // fuege buttons, actionlistener usw. hinzu   
   }
}
```


----------



## CyD (8. Jun 2008)

Für solche Abfragen ist JOptionPane doch eigentlich gedacht, oder nicht?


```
// Beispiel für einen Bestätigungsdialog:
int result = JOptionPane.showConfirmDialog(null, "Soll das Programm vor dem Beenden noch speichern?", "TITEL", JOptionPane.YES_NO_CANCEL_OPTION);
if (result == JOptionPane.YES_OPTION) {
	speichern();
	System.exit(0);
} else if (result == JOptionPane.NO_OPTION) {
	System.exit(0);
}
```

Schau dir JOptionPane mal genauer an.

gruss
CyD


----------

